# So much for Bontrager tyres.



## compo (13 May 2012)

My tyres, advertised as "Bontrager's top-of-the-line triple flat protection, the best in the business". If they are that good how come I went to go out this morning and found my back tyre as flat as a pancake. Yesterday we did about 20 miles along tow paths and it has all been resurfaced to make it wheelchair friendly, resurfaced with loose grit type stuff. It's hard work pedaling along it, I wouldn't fancy propelling a wheelchair through it. Anyway, I found a small particle of grit in the tyre and a corresponding hole in the tube. So much for triple protection if the tyres cannot even keep a bit of grit out.

The hole in the tube was so small I could only find it by using a bowl of water. On the road I would have had difficulty, hence the sense of carrying not only a puncture repair kit but spare tube(s) as well.

Now the sun's shining so I am off out. Have a good day everyone.


----------



## smokeysmoo (13 May 2012)

compo said:


> hence the sense of carrying not only a puncture repair kit but spare tube(s) as well.


I only carry tubes, can't think of much worse than fannying about repairing tubes at the side of the road 

The downside is I've got a pile of tubes in my shed and I can't remember which are good and which aren't. I guess that's the trade off, by not embracing the pressure to repair it roadside I find I can't be @rsed once I get home 

I'm going to pump them all up today and check them. I shouldn't need to buy any tubes for a good while after this


----------



## cyberknight (13 May 2012)

+1 for carrying tubes.
I carry 2 tubes and a mini repair kit .... just in case.

Its not fun trying to change a flat tyre at night in the middle of winter without having to try and mend a puncture as well,especialyy if the glue does not go tacky .........


----------

